# Oh, Grant me a litany Goddess



## seekerwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Probably been listed, but the worst songs in history(most annoying etc.),what's your take, are you brave enough?


----------



## Talvi (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL9eNPbBqd0
Can you get more annoying than this?

(I kind of like it, but it's going to drive me fucking crazy)


----------



## Kano (Oct 26, 2008)

I never really liked "Love Song" by 311, it annoys me to no end.


----------



## Defender (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNdEu9s5qUU
American Pie. This is by far the WORST song in the history of rock music. I can't even convey to you how awful an eight and a half minute song made entirely of often-nonsensical rhyming couplets is.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 26, 2008)

Defender said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNdEu9s5qUU
> American Pie. This is by far the WORST song in the history of rock music. I can't even convey to you how awful an eight and a half minute song made entirely of often-nonsensical rhyming couplets is.



But isn't that considered one of the greatest rock songs ever and full of all kinds of deep meaning?


----------



## Defender (Oct 27, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> But isn't that considered one of the greatest rock songs ever and full of all kinds of deep meaning?


I don't give a shit if Plato wrote it, it sucks.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 27, 2008)

ich bin deim Gummibar.It's okay the first time, but it can get annoying real fast


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh, you touch my tra la la...


----------



## Magikian (Oct 28, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=29349


----------



## ZigZag13 (Oct 29, 2008)

Currently, _just about_ anything released by Soulja Boy Tellem. He has one decent song, "SeÃ±orita". Everything else is generally trash.

I do commend him for creating most of his debut album himself, however the album is...just bad. It could've been better though.

How?:
-If the rapping wasn't incessant (i.e, actually good) or better yet, toned down in favor of singing.
-If the choruses in the songs weren't repe-repe-repe-repeated over and over.
-If half the songs weren't blatant product-placement (see, "Sidekick").
-If 95% of the songs didn't have "SOULJA BOY, I TELL 'EM!" in it (once is quite enough, thank you).
-If the lyrical content was better ("So get up out my face, you doo-doo head dummy" ~from "YAHHH!")
-If it hadn't been made so blatant that he used unmodified FL Studio samples. (I'm also somewhat guilty of this in my own music, however I at least _try_ to make them sound different)

_Souljaboytellem.com_ (the album) could've been better with if he had done the things above. I hold at least a shred of hope for his next album, as I'd love to see him improve. He has decent ideas in terms of hooks, and "SeÃ±orita" would be one of my favorite songs right now if the rapping was toned down, made better or simply taken out in place of more sexy Autotuned singing.

So yeah, he sucks right now but it seems like he's at least attempting to improve, which is a plus.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpocrqvP2Yg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxGGckAc1rs


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

Shimon & Andy C - "Bodyrock"

Anyone who listens to DnB knows why o.o



ZigZag13 said:


> -If it hadn't been made so blatant that he used unmodified FL Studio samples. (I'm also somewhat guilty of this in my own music, however I at least _try_ to make them sound different)


 
Any time I hear FL presets or (worse,) sample loops, in a popular song I feel that it should be punishable by death by the RIAA...

it's just painful knowing that a famous musician can slack off and make a fortune, and a truly talented musician who makes their own stuff from scratch usually goes unnoticed


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 8, 2008)

Greenday after the year 2000 hasn't made a single song that makes me not want to put M80's in my ears.

Through the Fire and Flames. The guitars are annoying. I don't care if you can play it on extremely-fucking-uber-ultra-hyper difficult on GH.

I kissed a girl and I liked it...

All Hope is Gone and everything else by SlipKnot, its all overplayed, and overrated. 

Anything by In Flames, again, overrated and annoying, barely even considered metal.

Anything by Tool, I just find them overrated and annoying, nothing new or special from them or NiN.

Oh hell, all emo is boring, uninspired, and driving what Tom Leykis calls the "Pussification of America".


----------



## Defender (Nov 8, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh hell, all emo is boring, uninspired, and driving what Tom Leykis calls the "Pussification of America".


Hi, no more sweeping generalizations.
Emo was originally referred to as a foray into a more introspective, personal lyrical style of hardcore punk (as opposed to lyrics focused on politics and societal issues) in the mid-80's, and is far removed from what everyone hates nowadays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaUNepZMorc Embrace - "Give Me Back"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8ucvLYLRc Rites of Spring - "For Want Of"
Ironically, the frontman of Embrace said himself that emocore was a really stupid label, since it was pretty redundant to refer to any hardcore punk as "emotional," since that was about as raw and emotional as music really got.
THE MORE YOU KNOW~


----------

